# WORK OR REST .. WHAT IS BEST IN 2WW?



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm 5 days into my 2WW and DH has returned to work today ... I'm so so bored.  I always planned to take the two weeks off work and return after test day.  That was until today before the boredom started driving me absolutely crazy.  I want to give this the best chance and I'm forcing myself to rest up.  

I need something to take my mind off it!!

I'm even thinking about doing painting by numbers ..... how desperate is that!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Andrea

Oh dear you are definately getting bored now hun, i would still take the time off work if i was you but that is up to you, i just think that if you rest at least you know that you have given things the best chance.

Watch some dvd's or i know i good idea, make your own christmas cards, that will pass some time, i may do that to come to think of it, how are you feeling today anyway apart from being bored.

love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I got Sky Movies last week but I'm sick of watching films already.  I couldn't even stay in bed late this morning as I woke with hubby and couldn't get back off.  Maybe by Wednesdsay I'll feel I'm nearly at the weekend and then half way there. I don't work on a Monday but because I've been off a week already today wasn't really a treat.

Sorry to moan on 
  
Anyone got any boredom breaking tips? Ahhh I'll start a thread .......


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,
I had my tx at a weekend so got 2 days enforced off anyway.  I went back to work on the Weds, so 4 days of doing nothing and I was bored out of my brain and glad to get back to work.  It kept my mind off what might be happening!!
Good luck


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Glitter and Congrats!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've made a decision to go back next Monday, for a few hours a day to start then see how it goes.  I'll be day 12 past transfer then and can't change anything.  If implantation has happened it would have by then.  I need to see people and get my head out of my butt.


----------

